# Quotes By Great ladies



## Dove (Jun 30, 2005)

*QUOTES BY GREAT  LADIES*

Inside every older lady is a younger lady -- wondering what the **** happened. 

-Cora Harvey Armstrong-


Inside me lives a skinny woman crying to get out. But I can usually shut her up with cookies. 


The hardest years in life are those between ten and seventy. 

-Helen Hayes (at 73)-


I refuse to think of them as chin hairs. I think of them as stray eyebrows. 

-Janette Barber-

 


Things are going to get a lot worse before they get worse. 

-Lily Tomlin-


A male gynecologist is like an auto mechanic who never owned a car.

-Carrie Snow-


Laugh and the world laughs with you.

Cry and you cry with your girlfriends. 

-Laurie Kuslansky-



[font=C! omic Sans MS][font='C! omic Sans MS']My second favorite household chore is ironing. My first being, hitting my head on the top bunk bed until I faint. 

[/font][/font]-Erma Bombeck- 


Old age ain't no place for sissies. 

-Bette Davis- 


A man's got to do what a man's got to do. A woman must do what he can't. 

-Rhonda Hansome- 

The phrase "working mother"! is redundant. 

-Jane Sellman-







Whatever women must do they must do twice as well as men to be thought half as good. Luckily, this is not difficult. 

-Charlotte Whitton- 

Thirty-five is when you finally get your head together and your body starts falling apart. 

-Caryn Leschen- 

*I try to take one day at a time -- but sometimes several days attack me at once. **

-Jennifer Unlimited- 
*
If ! you can't be a good example -- then you'll just  have to be a horrible warning. 

-Catherine-


When I was young, I was put in a school for retarded kids for two years before they realized I actually had a hearing loss. And they called ME slow! 

-Kathy Buckley-


I'm not offended by all the dumb blonde jokes because I know I'm not dumb -- and I'm also not blonde. 

-Dolly Parton- 

If high heels were so wonderful, men would still be wearing them. 

-Sue Grafton-


I'm not going to vacuum 'til Sears makes one you can ride on. 

-Roseanne Barr-


When women are depressed they either eat or go shopping. Men invade another country.. 

-Elayne Boosler-


Behind every successful man is a surprised woman.


-Maryon Pearson-


In politics, if you want anything said, ask a man. If you want anything done, ask a woman. 

-Margaret Thatcher- 

I have yet to hear a man ask for advice on how to combine marriage and a career. 

-Gloria Steinem-



I am a marvelous housekeeper. Every time I leave a man, I keep his house. 

-Zsa Zsa Gabor- 

Nobody can make you feel inferior without your permission. 

-Eleanor Roosevelt-


*Send this to a bright women you know and make her day.*

 


​


----------



## middie (Jun 30, 2005)

Inside me lives a skinny woman crying to get out. But I can usually shut her up with cookies. 

If ! you can't be a good example -- then you'll just have to be a horrible warning


these two are my favorites lmao... thanks dove


----------



## wasabi (Jun 30, 2005)

Dove, Erma Bombeck is my all time favorite. Thanks for the laugh.

This is a wasabi quote:


----------



## callie (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks, Dove!  Those are great - and wasabi, I love the pic!!


----------



## Dove (Jun 30, 2005)

Inside me lives a skinny woman crying to get out. But I can usually shut her up with cookies. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Been there, done that...
Dove


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 30, 2005)

I love them all!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 5, 2005)

Those are great Dove!


----------

